# COMPLETED: Cash for 'Clockers - $750 in Prizing



## Arkuatic

this


----------



## wolfrifle16

is
awesome








def in.


----------



## btwalter

In for this.







any little bit helps my build.
Edit: wow, 3rd reply, awesome.


----------



## E_man

In!


----------



## bobfig

in


----------



## SiskMan

sweet im in!!!


----------



## DaClownie

Definitely in. I'm currently out of a video card (4870 had to be given to my cousin, so I'm stuck with a 7900GS).

Thanks admin!


----------



## Liability

In


----------



## ljason8eg

In! Thanks Admin


----------



## Skylit

in


----------



## 7hm

in


----------



## AmericanPieGamer188

Yay prizes!


----------



## epidemic

Woot in. <3 admin


----------



## wolf2009

win me my and clock


----------



## bulmung

I am in.


----------



## Somenamehere

Totally in I could use some upgrade cash.


----------



## Hydraulic

In


----------



## Seanicy

Count me in!!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Sweet giveaway.

Thanks Admin


----------



## MAXAMOUS

In!!


----------



## Krusher33

In please. Trying to get me some money to get a new cpu to overclock. Not having much luck lately.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

In... Thank you Admin


----------



## Frank08

I need some upgrades, so I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## dargo

in!


----------



## trogalicious

sure, in for this one too


----------



## Gizmo

so in


----------



## Norman Bum

I'm in!


----------



## Rebel4055

In


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

I could use this towards my 5870 making it less painfull, lol.

IN!


----------



## Aqualoon

So in!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

in cheers admin


----------



## Nagoshi

I wouldn't mind some money for my build. It'd pay my new video card


----------



## advanceagent

Please count me in. Thanks!


----------



## Preim

Thanks Admin









Im in!


----------



## Crooksy

In for sure!


----------



## IEATFISH

In! Thanks, admin!


----------



## mav2000

I hope I win.....IN


----------



## Shadowclock

In, thanks Optimus Admin!


----------



## lilraver018

IN. thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm in. My PSU blew on me, so I could use a few $$ to grab a new one. As my RMA has been refuted a few times even though I'm still within my 2 Year warranty.


----------



## pinesol

In!


----------



## Deathclaw

in


----------



## Izvire

In like always


----------



## Aestylis

I'm In!


----------



## nelson

i'm in!


----------



## Wavefunction

Definitely in.


----------



## bringonblink

in!


----------



## Erick Silver

I'm In!!


----------



## tombom

In.


----------



## r34p3rex

In! Could use a new video card hehe


----------



## Dawlish7

In


----------



## Fons

Definitely In.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

in


----------



## xandypx

In... Thanks again.. and based on your other post... May we assume you'll figure out how to fund this later?


----------



## woodpigeon4

In, thanks admin


----------



## downlinx

IN, could always use some money to feed the addiction of updating.


----------



## IrDewey

I'm in!


----------



## WingedCow

In!! <3


----------



## Juggalo23451

I am in


----------



## driftingforlife

in


----------



## Quantum Reality

In!


----------



## jshay

In!


----------



## Shadow_UGZ

In!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

That's a lot of money! I'm so in


----------



## Shane1244

Totally In!


----------



## Pir

In please, need to retire my 4850 and get something with more *umph*


----------



## MaxS

In!


----------



## Evtron

init2winit


----------



## Bazmecc

I'm so in, it's ridonculous


----------



## PizzaMan

Need help upgrading. In plz


----------



## clone11

In


----------



## SmasherBasher

In!


----------



## catmmm

I'm in


----------



## BiG O

In! Love these things.


----------



## Spartan8

Always looking to upgrade.

Thanks


----------



## nolonger

In!


----------



## Poontun

in


----------



## TheCh3F

Meme!


----------



## MeeMoo220

In







<3 OCN


----------



## meticadpa

In!









Thanks, admin.


----------



## Hammerstein

In


----------



## steelrain33

total innage


----------



## preyash

I am in


----------



## tweaker123

In!


----------



## muels7

In, thanks admin. You are awesome, even if I don't win.


----------



## RallyMaster

In.


----------



## Whitepants

Sooo in, maybe i can stop lurking about if i win


----------



## Rasparthe

IN! Upgrade is my middle name.


----------



## Andr3az

In and thanks !!


----------



## allikat

OOoh, sweet! I'm in!


----------



## moocowman

I'm in







If I win can I have tacos instead?


----------



## sav5716

Definitely in. Thanks so much admin!


----------



## slickwilly

I'm in.


----------



## savagebunny

In!


----------



## WarlordOne

WarlordOne

Consider me in!


----------



## Pabs

In too.


----------



## danman00

in


----------



## ZHoob2004

I'm in for this as I WANT MORE RAM


----------



## flightsimnerd

in!!! wooo go OCN


----------



## jbranton

In


----------



## hiiyah777

IN!!!

Thanks once again, Admin!!


----------



## cyanmcleod

in


----------



## wannabe_OC

In !!!...


----------



## leekaiwei

sick hope i win


----------



## criminal

in please.


----------



## Monster34

Nice! I'm in.


----------



## Nhb93

In for sure! Trying to save up for a loop.


----------



## spice003

in, i hope i win this time


----------



## DuckieHo

post.


----------



## xtascox

in!


----------



## Martkilu

In :d


----------



## Aqualan

I'm in!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

awesome, count me in


----------



## jcf1

definitely in


----------



## elson

in! Thanks.


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

In! Thanks admin!


----------



## t4ct1c47

Count me in please.


----------



## Bats

In! Thanks in advantage.


----------



## BenRK

I'm in!


----------



## sora1607

In
Awesome!


----------



## xToaDx

IN!
Thanks!


----------



## nategr8ns

In this thread!

I need money for a pair of 80mm fans for my PSU, and I also need to buy some new graphics cards







.


----------



## Bandrew

in


----------



## PickledStiff

In.


----------



## monogoat

Hell Yeah


----------



## Radar

In, thanks.


----------



## Conley

In, thanks admin!


----------



## Faster_is_better

wIN


----------



## Darkwaddi

In!


----------



## Alkaidia

Sweet! The things that are given away on this site always amaze me.

Thanks,
Alkaidia


----------



## Tank

ooh, me needs money for a new mobo. Im in.

Man I love this place. always got something going on and lots of people ready and willing to help.


----------



## melterx12

Power
on
self
test
!

(IM IN!)


----------



## aHandzProduction

In, thanks!

Awesome contest!


----------



## ydna666

I'm in.

This is awesome!!!


----------



## Dan17z

Dan17z is In


----------



## benjy911

In







Thank you.


----------



## nomolos

Awesome! Thanks admin! I would be eternally grateful for something to go towards my i7 build. I recently purchased the EVGA LE mobo and just need a bit more money for an i7 920. Would definetly be overclocking this and using it for folding.


----------



## Speedma11229

In.


----------



## corky dorkelson

In!!!


----------



## SgtHop

In for some epic.


----------



## ColdRush

Wow awesome! In!


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

In ftw!!!


----------



## error10

Lots of cash! Count me in for some of it.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I love OCN.

Count me in!


----------



## Greensystemsgo

in.

just bought more paint today :/ six cans in so far....


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

Did someone say SPARTA?
In


----------



## pravius

Holy Cow i am in!


----------



## lockhead

i'm so in for this!


----------



## staryoshi

I spend too much on PC components... and love it!







In like Flynn.


----------



## sP00N

In Need me a working vidja card that isn't onboard >.<


----------



## tehmaggot

Count me in!


----------



## Feuer unten

in


----------



## rpgman1

Count me in. I just can't seem to win anything here on OCN lately since I've keep seeing more newcomers winning the prizes. Hope I can win some cash to buy either the Enermax Revolution or Enermax Galaxy EVO PSU.


----------



## kaivorth

in


----------



## 10acjed

Free money??

Oh yeah, count me in


----------



## aznricer112

in for this, as well. good luck to everyone!


----------



## darkpower45

WOOOO!! MONEYZ!! hahah I'm so in.


----------



## sublimejhn

Well I always like a chance at free stuff!!


----------



## candy_van

In =)


----------



## kinubic

count me in!


----------



## LCK

Well hello I'm in for this wonderful contest.


----------



## Core2uu

innnnn


----------



## eternal7trance

Definitely in.


----------



## oliverw92

Count me in!


----------



## chatch15117

FREE MOOOONEEEEEEEYYYY! I'm in!


----------



## sinflare

In. Thanks!


----------



## like30ninjas

in! thanks admin


----------



## tofunater

Thanks admin, I might be able to finally finish my techstation build.


----------



## KC_Flip

I'm in. Thanks admin!


----------



## dropkickninja

I'm in I'm in!


----------



## mortimersnerd

in.


----------



## Evermind

In!


----------



## GeforceGTS

In


----------



## F1ForFrags

I'm definitely in! I LOVE YOU ADMIN!

(In a brotherly way)


----------



## YLDaryl

In, Thanks Admin


----------



## FallenFaux

In.


----------



## Ocnewb

In!!


----------



## wildfire99

in thanks!


----------



## tom.slick

Count me in, and thanks admin.


----------



## 98uk

Alex is in.

Needs a new case


----------



## XiDillon

okay Ill accept some help.


----------



## Puscifer

I don't know why ou guys are so generous but I'm not gonna argue lol, im in!


----------



## TaT3rs

In.


----------



## Richenbals

Very Cool! Count me in!


----------



## raisethe3

Wow, cool. I am in!


----------



## dennisjai

thanks.


----------



## Yoshimanitsu

in for this, need to buy a new mobo and need cash.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Count me in too please


----------



## Nburnes

In! Thank you.


----------



## Lord

In...


----------



## IamWedge

Im In


----------



## Jacka

Very generous give-aways lately, Mr Admin!


----------



## Harrier

In


----------



## anershay

Awesome! I am in. Thanks for the contest!


----------



## mega_option101

In


----------



## Sanders54

I am in.


----------



## slaney30

In


----------



## exileschild

Count me in!









Thanks


----------



## greydor

In. Hopin' to go Xfire.


----------



## Swiftes

Swiftes is definitely in!


----------



## Typhoeus

I'm in =D


----------



## shemer77

In


----------



## theCanadian

in


----------



## hitman1985

im in, maybe ill go water on my chipset then xD


----------



## Villainstone

Me in


----------



## Gameace

In thank you very much














!


----------



## skatpex99

Im in!!!


----------



## wcdolphin

in!!!!
I hope I win!


----------



## MR_Plow

Well odds aren't that great, but 
I'm in


----------



## SillyCang

In! *crossedfingers*


----------



## Mikezilla

In, thank you Admin!


----------



## Bear

Count Me In


----------



## FauxFox

Wouldn't mind getting in on this.

In please.


----------



## BlankThis

Awesome







In please!


----------



## ~Strawberry~

Im In


----------



## mobile

in


----------



## Perry

I'm in.

Thanks admin/OCN!


----------



## systemviper

always good stuff for overclockers going on here...

crank it up~!


----------



## Varjo

fingers crossed


----------



## hometoast

OCN rocks my socks.


----------



## NameUnknown

In, building a new micro atx build, any little bit helps.


----------



## king_play334

in. thanks


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

sweet, Im in, also Thank you.


----------



## Polska

Wowow, cool beans, thanks. I'm in.


----------



## Bartmasta

in thanks


----------



## coopsman1

In please!!!!


----------



## [Adz]

In!


----------



## gus4real

me, me ,me


----------



## Jplaz

Money money money money I like money!


----------



## e_dogg

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## chronostorm

woah!

I'm in


----------



## i7Stealth1366

In!!


----------



## calebchosen

in for sure!


----------



## Craiga35

In, love these contests.


----------



## DJ XtAzY

I like free stuff =]


----------



## click here

In


----------



## Liselotte

innnn


----------



## EpicToast

in.


----------



## Buttnose

I'm in too.


----------



## Stampede10343

I'm in i need $$ for Window$ 7..


----------



## idahosurge

count me in


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

IN! Thanks!


----------



## Yangas

In nice







gl to all ^.^


----------



## Dilyn

Oh boy any amount helps


----------



## t0ni

awesome, need to save for new gpu


----------



## Voltage_Drop

In, thank you OCN


----------



## Bal3Wolf

in this is one of things makes ocn great.


----------



## Toan

in


----------



## NCspecV81

I'm in! my PSU dearly needs replacing!


----------



## Schoat333

Count me in!


----------



## aSilva

in, need new gpu


----------



## Danker16

i love OCN


----------



## sdla4ever

in! Id love to upgrade and push for the 4.39 GHz, i just couldnt get everything stable at it!


----------



## gymenii

Wanna win some cash! IN.


----------



## ocelot11

I'm in!


----------



## Lefty67

Im in.


----------



## liberalelephant

In


----------



## Chopxsticks

IN!! thank you again OCN!


----------



## dominique120

So in!!!


----------



## Thundergod989

random selection? ;D


----------



## justarealguy

Damn. Thanks admin.

I'd love to get some help on an upgrade. Q6600 isn't as much of a beast anymore as it was.


----------



## sgr215

I'm in!


----------



## Sozin

Holy god, so in.


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

i are in


----------



## Brian_

in! would love to win my first prize


----------



## Capwn

spIN


----------



## Xzeara

Count me in


----------



## Smykster

very nice! Count me in!


----------



## K092084

In!
Thanks


----------



## Xombie

O i r here for teh win!


----------



## theyedi

ohai


----------



## rams1234

IN !! Yeeaaa $$ for computer stuff !!


----------



## scutzi128

Do want some free monies


----------



## roanie25

In! Thanks!


----------



## mind0uT

In!


----------



## Zeva

in! ^.^


----------



## SilverPotato

In


----------



## Saaz

If you have i7 stay out please its only fair


----------



## H-man

This


----------



## DraganUS

I'm in.


----------



## Benladesh

Awesome giveaway, I'm in. Will help my folding fund =)


----------



## /Fail

In.


----------



## Nick911

So in!


----------



## Vecte

Wooo! In!!!


----------



## zaeric19

I'm in.


----------



## supaspoon

booouunngg!!


----------



## donutpirate

In! Could definitely put this to good use making my [email protected] rig cooler with some more fans/shrouds. Maybe even go into finally getting me a chair that doesn't break my back


----------



## shadow19935

too rite im in


----------



## Aluc13

I'm in as well. Desperately need some extra cash for new build I'm planning on doing.


----------



## anthony92

in


----------



## shiarua

cool, Im in


----------



## BigMak911

Oh so very in!


----------



## identitycrisis

I am in, would love a little extra cash for an upgrade!


----------



## humbleguy

Live Long and Overclock!


----------



## Camaro5

In! ~Camaro5


----------



## TestECull

Woop Woop! I needz teh monies so I can update my hardware...


----------



## Dpak

In!









DANKESCHONNN

Woops, that is not medicine.

way too much tf2..


----------



## kurt1288

really, just a post? count me in then.


----------



## halifax1

In. Thanks!


----------



## prosser13

In please, uni hits the pocket hard


----------



## Dar_T

I'm totally in.


----------



## Heazy

I <3 overclock.net


----------



## ablearcher

Random chance? I'd like/love that!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

In


----------



## shadman

wewt!


----------



## Dryadsoul

in


----------



## DaMirrorLink

In


----------



## lemans81

Can I play...can I play!


----------



## Daney

Awesome! I'm in


----------



## Reflux

InRAR for WinRAR


----------



## grimcreeper

In


----------



## The Bartender Paradox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


In please, uni hits the pocket hard










I agree with this statement, I'm in.


----------



## halocog

INNN!!


----------



## mr soft

My what a fast thread , In thanks.


----------



## tagurtoast

Innnnnn


----------



## b0klau

In!


----------



## AyeYo

In for GPU fund money!!


----------



## wire

I'm in for the chance at winning!!!!!!


----------



## danascully

In


----------



## BIGGUN

In.


----------



## frigginacky

In. Need modding $$$!


----------



## fong

need more cpu


----------



## Phaedrus2129

In.


----------



## JustusIV

In, i want to go water! help me out!


----------



## allenottawa

In! I love this site! ;D


----------



## sweffymo

In like Flint.


----------



## Cyph3r

in : D thanks.


----------



## Pikachu

in (hopeful)


----------



## hogans

I'm in also.


----------



## rpsgc

I'm in!


----------



## ez12a

inn


----------



## i_haz_a_bike

....
Profit.


----------



## dejanh

In!


----------



## keitare

In


----------



## Xtremekh

In!!


----------



## Snipe07

In thanks to the best admin ever!


----------



## Foxx

Postin'


----------



## SimpleTech

In.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

In ftw !


----------



## Millillion

In.


----------



## The Pook

In!


----------



## egerds

in


----------



## laxhockey1563

in


----------



## PowerTrip

Fo' Shizzle Bomb Doodle Dizzle!

I'm in


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

I'm in!


----------



## LemonSlice

In!


----------



## Jyr

I'm in too!


----------



## getbigtony

in for GPU money!


----------



## stevenma188

In!


----------



## SEEBEE

In ftw!


----------



## TriplePlay

In!


----------



## Rpg2

Cash to help pay off my new card would be great!

Thanks Admin!


----------



## PathogenX

In would love an acctual cooler for my i7 860 instead of this stock rubbish








YAY! time for real overclocking!


----------



## mike44njdevils

OCN n00b is in!


----------



## surfbumb

in...for the win!


----------



## KarmaKiller

Sure why not?


----------



## navit

in please


----------



## silent_20

in


----------



## mnishimura00

in


----------



## Micam93

I'm in! Gotta replace this corruption-inducing motherboard!


----------



## urgrandpasdog

I'm in, could use some cash.


----------



## Evil-Jester

ALL HAIL THE LEADER (admin)





















(Simpsons reference







)


----------



## SyncMaster753

in


----------



## madswimmer

in!


----------



## sn0man

In.


----------



## mychu

In


----------



## Frodcord

In!


----------



## stumped

stumped is in.


----------



## Lemondrips

Turtles!

P.S I love Admin


----------



## rpm666

In!


----------



## Mygaffer

In and thanks.


----------



## reberto

in


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

In, why not


----------



## felipeanon

in for the win


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

In!


----------



## Ezygroove

Yes Please!


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

yes please. thanks admin!!!!


----------



## RADEON

Ah, sure! Why not?


----------



## Danny1107

I'm in, need some money towards my new build


----------



## sbao26975

Why not? Thanks admin!


----------



## PeePs

Innage! One of these days ima get lucky







.


----------



## Ryanb213

In! thanks - ryanb213


----------



## werds

Lemme in, lemme in!!! Would love to get a case or 2 (yes I said 2!) with better airflow, plotting out my 2 folding rig setups so as soon as I get things under control ima try and get me some ppd!


----------



## Virinious

In for this!


----------



## FlyingJJ

In on this.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

mine?


----------



## yakub0

i'm definately in


----------



## kurei

in. I can use the money to move to some decent cooling....


----------



## Roke

In


----------



## Daveros

In, please.


----------



## Chucklez

In! Could use some of this cash for watercooling or Phase


----------



## lil-tom7

In! Thanks You Admin


----------



## MooMoo

awesome! Im in


----------



## B-80

wow, lots of prizes. In.


----------



## blooder11181

kool 
me in


----------



## Laylow

You guys are great. I'm in.


----------



## wierdo124

Sure.


----------



## Saaz

In. Christmas came early


----------



## Contagion

In!


----------



## killerhz

in


----------



## mth91

awesome, i'm in


----------



## blupupher

Well, I am in!


----------



## nseaton1

I love how fast these threads fill up.

Count me in too!


----------



## headcase9

hai.


----------



## Darius Silver

Lets try my luck, in!


----------



## khurios2000

im in


----------



## Lombax

in


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm in for the win! I need my new mobo & processor! My GTX 285 is sick and tired of my E2180 bottleneck....!

Thanks for the contest Admin!


----------



## rasa123

In







Plan on getting a 5xxx series so I can fold with my 260 and crunch for OCN's BOINC teams with the new addition. Thanks admin!


----------



## LinksKitKat

In. This would help so much for my new build!


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Overclock just gets better and better









In fo sho! Could do with a GPU upgrade... or some cash to go towards my ESXi testbed.


----------



## Loosenut

I'll roll my dice as well, count me in.


----------



## Comp112

In. Gotta start saving for new parts.


----------



## SporkofdooM

In! My 4850 needs a friend!

Or a replacement


----------



## JeevusCompact

In.


----------



## Fox_Smash

in, thanks a lot admin


----------



## airplaneman

Oh man, in for sure.


----------



## Chris++

in, would love to get a new game


----------



## coolrock6644

In. Thanks a lot.


----------



## lhowatt

In


----------



## rtop2

So in, Thanks Admin!


----------



## R00ST3R

In it, to win it!


----------



## n1helix

In.


----------



## MeeksMan13

Money? I love money! I'm in


----------



## xBISHOPx

In, thanks.


----------



## vuxdu

in


----------



## caraboose

In. Thanks!


----------



## MasterKromm

Well I could use a new hard drive... I'm in.


----------



## Pwnage of Death

Im in!! Omg!
I could use a new Monitor, Gaming on a 17" sucks


----------



## TheOcelot

In like donkey kong


----------



## biaxident

i'm in!


----------



## Jman_345

in, thanks!


----------



## Killhouse

Z*in*k


----------



## bootscamp

In. Thanks.


----------



## Limes

In!


----------



## bigblock

thanks


----------



## Frosty88

In!


----------



## Mikecdm

In for free money


----------



## Tekgun

in


----------



## aksthem1

In


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

inner winner


----------



## pcguy5

in !!


----------



## harrison

in


----------



## FatalityxZ

inforthewin


----------



## PackaBowl09

omg in


----------



## metro

In


----------



## Fusion Racing

In


----------



## nickkay

in?


----------



## Munkypoo7

In!


----------



## ReverbDP

In.

Thanks.


----------



## Platinum

In!








Thanks admin!


----------



## Hickeydog

Could always use some cash. Going to get Fermi and get folding again after my 295 decided it hated life and departed this world in a brilliant blue fireball.


----------



## Barry

in


----------



## awa1990

in


----------



## nckid4u

These are fun even when you don't win....


----------



## gtsteviiee

In.
I would love a new CPU, since mine just died.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Why not? Count me in!


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

ins


----------



## allenkane

In, thanks admin


----------



## Hans2k

In!


----------



## mrfajita

We have an awesome admin who keeps giving to us like this. in.


----------



## Nalty

in.


----------



## KingMaddog

In!!!


----------



## Freakn

Giving it a go, got to win one day, cheers OCN


----------



## Frost

In for sure.


----------



## BlackOPSoc

IN! In! IN!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

<======= Wants in..!


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Nice one admin.


----------



## CryWin

I'm in, thanks


----------



## zodac

I'm an active member.


----------



## Arbiter419

Did the math...I should win this one.

(kidding!







)


----------



## bvzxa

I'm in. I always wanted to buy more RAM or a better cooler. Sweet!! I hope I win. Go Random GO!!!!!!


----------



## bmanpard

Ya see, this kind of stuff is just one of the many factors that I love about Overclock.net. So giving!
















I am in please.


----------



## Paradox me

In please


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Oh, nearly forgot to mention.....









THANKS ADMIN...!!


























































Just checked out all the smileys...


----------



## Havegooda

In! \\o/

~Gooda~


----------



## coolwhip

in please. These little give aways are pretty tight.


----------



## JDMfanatic

In please!


----------



## Blooregard

In, Thanks.


----------



## Butmuncher

In, thanks guys for the chance


----------



## Lime

I could use some money for my computer


----------



## princessofnurgle

In!


----------



## Lige

Way to be incredibly generous.


----------



## KamuiRSX

OMG I hope I win something


----------



## ?Dirty?

yay, in


----------



## jetplane48

I love you Admin! the best







im in


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

In could always use money towards another folding card.


----------



## FtW 420

In, so much hardware to get so little $...


----------



## cdnbum88

joining the in club


----------



## Nutty

In.


----------



## m|dg3t

In! Overclocking ftw!


----------



## SpcCdr

In lieu of just posting "in"...








B&B,
Bothy,
Caravanserai,
Chambre d'hotes,
Coach House,
Hostel,
Hotel...

...Public House,
Ramada,
Ryokan,
Turbaza
&*
Inn*
Cheers


----------



## Formula7

in


----------



## XAslanX

In


----------



## groundzero9

In. Thanks admin


----------



## vp29

I hope I win. I could use the money for a new processor.


----------



## chadamir

I like money


----------



## JTD92

In


----------



## Lee4006

Im in. thanks.


----------



## SiCK

in for this one


----------



## motoray

In


----------



## xd_1771

COUNT ME IN








Might purchase a few (or a lot of) new cooling fans with this money


----------



## Skagi

Oh I am so in, thanks admin!


----------



## elfudge44

In, Thanks admin for being generous.


----------



## epitek

In it to win it


----------



## Matt*S.

In Please!


----------



## greg8west

in


----------



## Ikthus

In!


----------



## kz26

In for wins!


----------



## krs1

in! :-D


----------



## NeMoD

hope to win this time. in


----------



## calavera

in. yay!


----------



## isune

I'm in~~


----------



## RaCeR123

i'm in!!! thanks admin


----------



## ryanrenolds08

IN. Its time for some more modding.


----------



## crazcookye

In!


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

woot


----------



## xShishy

Muchos gracias.
I am in!


----------



## antmiu2

in, late as always...


----------



## Fitzbane

in!


----------



## IntelLover

in but i never win. LOL maybe this time i'll be lucky.


----------



## ryan]

in


----------



## TheLegend

Thanks!


----------



## bluedevil

IN!







I want my i7!


----------



## Kick

this
is
DELICIOUS!


----------



## whe3ls

in


----------



## kow_ciller

In.

c'monnnnnn Ln2 pot.


----------



## Mr.Taquito

in!


----------



## Nelson2011

in fools!! lol


----------



## Assassin48

iN


----------



## heathmcabee

In!


----------



## Jrice00

awesome!


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

in


----------



## ImmortalKenny

I can has in?


----------



## Riou

Yay.


----------



## jackeyjoe

in because everybody else is, all the money i can get helps


----------



## DJLiquid

in kthx?


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Please toss my name into the big hat.


----------



## ACM

I'm in, could always use some money.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

in ..


----------



## kwint

in


----------



## coltsrock

innnn


----------



## Timlander

ooo sweet, why not try for this! I need a new GPU bad!!!! =)


----------



## jmann

hi


----------



## mooneyham

in, needs some cans


----------



## Aerodyne

In!


----------



## Mr. Stroker

holy crap







INN


----------



## mmalinaa

in for this







some cash would help for sure


----------



## 5ILVgeARX

IN!


----------



## 87dtna

I'll join in.


----------



## adizz

in!
thanks Admin


----------



## ghost55

in for thw win!
faildell is making loud grinding noises that seem to come from the hard drive area, and i can smell burning plastic on startup


----------



## authentic

page 51... cost this post late


----------



## TheF4LL3N

Wow! Admin, you are just the best! So in!


----------



## Livinstrong

I'm in, and even felt like not entering because that would mean that admin would have to add my name to the other hundreds of people that are trying to win.


----------



## NoGuru

In


----------



## jarble




----------



## sailerboy

inx


----------



## videoman5

In. I never win anything, but in anyways.

Hey, Admin. Maybe you should stop giving away money and build a kick-ass rig.


----------



## zxo0oxz

In thanks admin!


----------



## accskyman

Count me in!

Thanks Admin!


----------



## [email protected]

In. This will be rather interesting.


----------



## RedShift

In.


----------



## technoredneck95

Inn!


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

in : )


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

In. Thank you very much Admin







.


----------



## XxG3nexX

In.


----------



## j0z3

im so happy.
MENERGY!


----------



## Socom

In









Thanks Admin!


----------



## Suit Up

In!


----------



## Kaoz

IN like flynt! :-D


----------



## amanaman

me in please :")


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

In for free money! I know just what to do with any I may win


----------



## rymn

I hold overclock.net overclock on 8800gts.
herel


----------



## sintricate

I could always use more money... but "more money" would imply that I have money. I don't.


----------



## repo_man

Post!


----------



## mugan23

Iiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Georc

Dear Admin,
I like money.
Thanks,
Georc


----------



## cchun39

In!


----------



## ~LL~

In thanks


----------



## pvp309rcp

Nice. In.


----------



## gablain

Yay In !


----------



## Microsis

In


----------



## GOTFrog

def in THANKs admin


----------



## losttsol

I like money!


----------



## amtbr

In!


----------



## Penryn

I am... entering!


----------



## shnur

Always happy to see some contests like this in the forum!








In!!!


----------



## sepheroth003

In, great giveaways recently, thanks!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

I am in thanks admin.


----------



## unknownSCL

I'm in. Thanks OCN!


----------



## sendblink23

in


----------



## tanderson

add me


----------



## slothfish

In!


----------



## Rebel4055

In again ;P


----------



## Menace

I love these giveaways. Thanks OCN for the chance of winning something


----------



## razr m3

IN!







one step closer to a better gfx card haha


----------



## GivingHope

In!


----------



## Korben

Very cool I'm in!


----------



## Chr0n1c

IN FOR THE WIN


----------



## Forsaken_id

I'm in as well.


----------



## Luda

in!


----------



## tK FuRY

in


----------



## Sickened1

In!!!


----------



## CL3P20

Shoooot count me in as well







Im nailing 6ghz this year come hell or high water


----------



## Moltar

Im in!!!!


----------



## Greg121986

In!


----------



## ShortySmalls

ima clocker and i need cash! im in


----------



## Enigma8750

In all the Way.. ouch....!!!!


----------



## Sno

in


----------



## Dallus

So IN!! I <3 OCN!!!


----------



## brian015

3rd times a charm?


----------



## feltadox1337

Im in too.


----------



## flushentitypacket

in


----------



## jwpowers5

Thank you! Can't wait to see what my phenom can do!


----------



## Aznboy1993

cool! thanks


----------



## smashblock

Im in







!


----------



## 2qwik2katch

Wow, this is awesome...count me in!!!


----------



## lokster

IN!! overclock bail us out!!


----------



## NightHawK360

in


----------



## VladamirTOM

I could really use this to get my 5970 underwater.


----------



## Monkey83

sign me up, anything to go towards duel video cards.


----------



## cgraham23

I'm so in, Could use a new monitor for bad company 2


----------



## rx7racer

In?


----------



## Banedox

awesome


----------



## sushrukh

I'm so in for this.Thanks.


----------



## HuffPCair

wow this is awesome. I wont win but hell what can you lose doing nothing other than typing random stuff into a box to try and win some cash.
I mean if you look at it in the sun light it looks like a pony, but it is really just a rash.


----------



## Hoodcom

In!


----------



## Zzyzx

Woo, I'm in! Thanks, admin!


----------



## ed102r

count me in too plz!


----------



## Volcom13

In.


----------



## Jeffro422

IN, oh how I could use money for this beast!!


----------



## whitingnick

Pick me!


----------



## MADMAX22

Sure why not.


----------



## Djghost454

Count me in!


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

In like Flynn


----------



## junkyard00000

In!


----------



## toan37

Crazy cool!


----------



## Kaldari

In.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

In! Cheers for the opportunity admin







you never know, i might finally win something lol


----------



## Datdudegil

Why not?


----------



## K10

Good luck everyone!


----------



## s-x

13 hours 65 pages.
im in to lose








gl though


----------



## Chewman

in in in in in.


----------



## Bradey

in thanks admins


----------



## Murderous Moppet

In, hopefully I'll win something...


----------



## Narynan

Need money to get q9650 to make it so i dont have to mess...

LoL. Even with the cash Ill still mess with it. Help me upgrade.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

I want in!


----------



## bumsoil

lol, in 7 days my chances will ve 1 in 15,000.

in anyways.


----------



## Tatakai All

In! Admin you rock!!!


----------



## marsey99

i love oc.net


----------



## Ulver

In!
Thanks for the chance OCN!
Love you guys


----------



## TheGrayNobleman

In! Thanks Mr. admin


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

In!

Three cheers for Admin!


----------



## boyasaurus

In, need a new cooler. Thanks!


----------



## MijnWraak

no way I'll be lucky enough to win, but worth a shot!







admin is going poor hahaha


----------



## Heathen

In.


----------



## Knoxis

in


----------



## Choggs396

Wow, again?! You guys are awesome. Count me in.


----------



## H3||scr3am

In


----------



## S.M.

In-zo


----------



## Vitamin

In!


----------



## mr. biggums

woo for contests.


----------



## Blue Marker

If this thread was made into a cake, it would be delicious. In? In!


----------



## sub50hz

In.


----------



## BizzareRide

In!


----------



## Dopin_Nuts

Definitely in!


----------



## Willage

In!


----------



## Drackula2000

So in I want a better video card so I can start folding. Or a venom-x to keep my chip cool.


----------



## SniperXX

Im so in. I need a new gpu.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Count me in, I guess.


----------



## linkin93

I are in.


----------



## Peroxide

I'll try!


----------



## YouWin

me too!


----------



## shinji2k

Gotta play to win, I guess. (not that I'll win anything)


----------



## sccr64472

Did I win?


----------



## gazza30

i'm in


----------



## FearSC549

food


----------



## Davian

in;D thanks


----------



## voigts

I'll throw my name in the hat. I so need some decent fans.


----------



## s0nniez

wow, awesome! IN!


----------



## Pings

In


----------



## sccr64472

Is it good luck to be on page 69?


----------



## Slynx

In, Thanks


----------



## wumpus

in for this baby!


----------



## slim123

In









Thanks


----------



## -iceblade^

count me in, thank you


----------



## Du-z

In!!!!

thanks for the chance


----------



## enarr

Clocker here!


----------



## hout17

In! Thanks!


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Delete

i need a new video card anything would be a great help so count me in


----------



## bushwickbill

Count me in!!
Cheers


----------



## Grobinov

Another clocker in!!


----------



## phibrizo

im in


----------



## xEzekialx

Sweetish, Im in!


----------



## Abrajam

in baby!


----------



## Vocality

I'd be one step closer to getting rid of my 8400 GS!


----------



## friendlyarrows

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## exhortae

I'm in


----------



## Mootsfox

Thanks Admin!


----------



## scottath

Posting for my random chance at cash


----------



## Hapz

im in neeed some more memory


----------



## ovyeminem

I am in.


----------



## BlueLights

I'm in







this could help me with my new H-50 =)


----------



## BinaryDemon

Feed my Greed!


----------



## adelan

in


----------



## (V)

*Plays Abba's "Money, money, money" song.

Oh, also "IN".


----------



## Blarg

woooooooooo


----------



## burrbit

count me in!


----------



## Crazyman0005

In... come on lucky new mobo


----------



## da tick 07

=O. im on my way to i7 and this could be the difference with whether or not i get a classified! i hope i can so i can really get some benchies up=]


----------



## jimbonbon

Ace! Count me in









Thanks OCN.

J


----------



## Bane99

I'm in! Hope I get something for some upgrades


----------



## Setzer

I'm in this too


----------



## joe1joe1joe2

this


----------



## kleecomputer

In!!!!!


----------



## GekzOverlord

in out in out.. shake it all about!

(in







)


----------



## kimboviper

in


----------



## spixel

in


----------



## loyolacub68

In!!!


----------



## Black Magix

danke! admin!


----------



## Hammerdin




----------



## Scott J.

In


----------



## muselmane

innnnnnnnnn. THANK yoU!


----------



## Mc'zee

In :d


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

In FTW







.


----------



## TUDJ

In, thanks


----------



## Kiggold

omg im so in!


----------



## jacksknight

Count me in thanks!


----------



## t-ramp

Me too, please...


----------



## Pao

I'm in!


----------



## DK_mz

in in in in FTW


----------



## dizz

In. Thanks!


----------



## KaC Smith

In for the nguyen.


----------



## metallicamaster3

In For The Winz


----------



## JorgyBaby

In please









Thanks


----------



## filipin0yboi

in plox!


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

im in, i need to buy a new keyboard...


----------



## jr0c19

who doesnt like free cash! im in!


----------



## HaXXoR

In, shall put it towards new mouse


----------



## amder

Im in


----------



## epicsurge

in


----------



## Humanfactor

In! =]


----------



## cl04k3d

in 4 the win!


----------



## mmx+

Totally in!


----------



## canadianpanda

I'm in , really need a new HDD as mine just stopped working.


----------



## phospholipid

In


----------



## Sin100

Nice, I missed this, been so busy elsewhere on here!








Thanks Admin!


----------



## Zigee

I would like in please.


----------



## vicious_fishes

in!


----------



## br3nd064

In, thanks.


----------



## hombredelassrtas

wootski. IN!


----------



## Jo0

I'm in!!!


----------



## computeruler

in! I am a clocker
I have my q6600 to 3.6


----------



## Nostrano

In


----------



## jacobroufa

In! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## kthorsen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Contest time again







Let's give away some money to help Overclockers with their builds









Here is the gist this time. Post in this thread for your random chance at winning one of the following cash prizes paid via paypal.

- $100
- $50
- $50
- $50
- $50
- $25
- $25
- $25
- $25
- $25
- $25
- $25
- $25
- $25
- $25
- $10
- $10
- $10
- $10
- $10
- $10
- $10
- $10
- $10
- $10
- $10
- $10
- $10
- $10
- $10
- $10
- $10
- $10
- $10
- $10

Winners will be selected over the course of the next 7 days or so.

Instructions on how to claim your prize will be announced then too.

In order to be eligable, you must be an active member with at least one post as of the time of this post.

Good luck!


pick me pick me !!


----------



## twich12

super in! never one a contest but i love that ocn has them


----------



## BBB89

I'm in


----------



## Kaippar

I'm in!

I need this since components cost too much here in Finland....you lucky yankees get everything so cheap


----------



## Danny Boy

im in, would love to get a corsair h50...


----------



## doomtuba

This would be nice for getting a new PSU


----------



## clemency

helllooooooooooooooo santa claus!!!


----------



## mojoopo

in


----------



## Jnesses

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## luffy

I'm in to win.


----------



## Nirran

I'm in and I do love these great contests.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Soooooooooooo IN!


----------



## JaCkHoLe

In please


----------



## Legacy8500

in


----------



## Bowers

In, need $$$s


----------



## voodoo71

Awesome Contest once again.
Im in for the win.


----------



## alarmz

woot! I need a new rig!


----------



## aFpoOwnZ

in


----------



## dude120

in


----------



## OfficerMac

I'm in


----------



## d3v0

awesome!


----------



## ozzydover

can sum1 help me with ocing my 7750 please


----------



## ozzydover

i have asked on so many threads and no1 will help wots the matter with u all


----------



## flak4

In


----------



## rsfkevski

WTG OCN!!!! I'm in


----------



## subliminally incorrect

put it in my veins!

(i'm in!)


----------



## ozzydover

please sum1 help me or put me in the right direction


----------



## Darkknight512

In


----------



## ozzydover

overclocking my athlon 7750


----------



## non-vtec

in


----------



## samster25

in thanks


----------



## Monkey92

In woot!


----------



## Rewindlabs

Im in


----------



## awaizy

I'm in!


----------



## skatingrocker17

I could totally use this. I'm in.


----------



## the3lement

in :]


----------



## procpuarie

thanks admin! in.


----------



## hyponerve

in


----------



## TrippinBimmer

You Da Man







In!

-TrippinBimmer


----------



## Cyrk16

In FTW!


----------



## jdave420

In sweet thanks Admin


----------



## ONeill

I'm totally in!


----------



## BigHops323

In, thanks for the chance!


----------



## someone153

I'm in again! Thanks Nick!


----------



## cpmjr

I'm in!


----------



## test tube

in!


----------



## godofdeath

me wants in


----------



## louze001

Add me in. In need of more $ for more ppd!


----------



## GRPace

Love overclock.net. Thanks!


----------



## ipod4ever

Im in thanks


----------



## Behemoth777

Kinda like hoping to win the lottery but i'm in!









Thanks admin!


----------



## shinyboy

Awesome, I am in


----------



## pcnuttie

In i seriously need a dx 11 video card! argh!.. I wanna oc it and maybe go water cooling!


----------



## Brandon1337

I'm in! Thank you.


----------



## gotspeed

sweet im in on this!


----------



## ubunix

My build could use some more beef!!


----------



## yukiz

Soooooo IInnnn...


----------



## Firefly

I'm in , So nice of you to do this.


----------



## bk916

in


----------



## sodaholic134

Definitely in.


----------



## SomeDooD

I am IN!


----------



## Moparman

IM in.


----------



## simo06

In! Thanks a lot!


----------



## arbalest

In! Arbalest needs a new 775 chip, as his poor Q9400 bit the dust









Come on come on!


----------



## Vicarious

In! Thanks admin!


----------



## chewbert

in!!!


----------



## Byakuya

In!


----------



## robertoburri

Pick me! I just got a 955 and need a aftermarket cooler. Im lookin at the Mugen 2


----------



## Cerberus

In


----------



## hyksos

In, thank you.


----------



## 1156

in please


----------



## onoz

Right on!


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

Am I not too late? Cause santa, I think my primary pci-e slot died.. And i need moneys to ship it off =) Let me be randomly lucky randomly.


----------



## adrianaugust17

im in!


----------



## adrianaugust17

omg! pick me ! please!


----------



## merple

ya gotta be in it to win it


----------



## aninimous

Sure I needs the money!


----------



## hitrun222

I be in!


----------



## Youniverse

In!


----------



## Hailscott

in!!!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

oh im so in


----------



## Gandalf

In.
Cash for clunkers = fail.
This = win.


----------



## whitt_flunky

Put me in as well! Thanks!


----------



## Wishmaker

I am in








.


----------



## Mr.Pie

count me in XD


----------



## royo

Signing up as well







.


----------



## nepas

in.


----------



## jthb3

In!


----------



## Interpolation

id like an opportunity to win.


----------



## nitd_kim

very epic threads :] in!


----------



## gerikoh

me please


----------



## qTAP

wow, this is by far the best forum.


----------



## soundx98

Please count me in


----------



## stinky64

im in too, hope i win


----------



## IBuyJunk

Can I be in?

*I*'d like to *buy* more *junk*


----------



## CapDubOh

<insert clever water cooling, need funds comment here>


----------



## Damir Poljak

In, Thank you!


----------



## Deagle50ae

random chance of winning. How can I say no?


----------



## SwishaMane

almost 900 posts in one day, damn! I'm in, this could help big time in my build.


----------



## ProcessorBeast09

i'm in, need to upgrade my processor for better clocks any amount would help, thanks guys....


----------



## admflameberg

in


----------



## xDuBz

in. ty


----------



## Ledge68

This is great! In!


----------



## Seufari

I think my first post was before this contest started...

Count me in...


----------



## CDub07

Im game


----------



## funky882

im in!!!


----------



## G33K

Definitely in! Hope I win, just look at my sig rig


----------



## whtchocla7e

post


----------



## Xye

OOO in! maybe i can get something to overclock my E6600 more!


----------



## zhevra

In


----------



## CasanovaFly

BallIN.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

hey, I like free money


----------



## SgtSpike

Count me in!


----------



## underdog1425

in


----------



## the_milk_man

definitely in!


----------



## [email protected]'D

In please, Thank You


----------



## KingAlkaiser

im in also thank you very much.


----------



## TIGR

I could definitely use it!









Thank you.


----------



## Sukach

In please.


----------



## corx

in


----------



## pyra

me too.


----------



## the_xpert

in it to win it baby PLEASSSSE!


----------



## brandonwh64

IN


----------



## DeathAvenger

woah sweet, I'm in!


----------



## The Duke

In








Baby needs a new pair of cores


----------



## winginit

In....


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

OCN Rocks!


----------



## Ackmanc

in in


----------



## Zerogamer22

i'm in! i have been itchin to put my haf922 build


----------



## Deviance

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## sendblink23

pop! goes the weasel...


----------



## fraudbrand

in


----------



## Xiorath

In


----------



## Dark-Asylum

In!


----------



## eden999

In! hopefully this can help me


----------



## chandler

In


----------



## Lord Xeb

In!


----------



## mocha989

In!


----------



## RaBidRaBit

In! Thanks Admin.


----------



## philhalo66

in


----------



## Chranny

In it to win it!


----------



## Sinner

In.


----------



## LiquidForce

in


----------



## JuliusGU

cool, I'll enter.


----------



## PlatonicBS

definitely in =))


----------



## fordy314

Sure im in. any catch to this?


----------



## garricktlee

Omg i love this forum, just joined and all this free stuff being thrown in my face!
Count me in!


----------



## Tech-Boy

WOW! This Forum is amazing! Totally in!


----------



## eseb1

I am in!


----------



## cyclometric

in like flynn, thanks,


----------



## decimator

In. Thanks, admin







.


----------



## ali7up

IN for sure....thanks


----------



## Karlz3r

In, looks good.


----------



## zl4y3r

In, hope I get something.


----------



## Takkei

I'm in


----------



## Saaz

When is the dead line


----------



## pcnoob1

in!
im wondering the same thing ^


----------



## rfurgy

Put me down!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

in plz


----------



## DragonLotus

Wheeeeeee


----------



## Coopa

in like flin.


----------



## Xerpy

In! who wouldn't =D thanks


----------



## Mauritio

I'm IN


----------



## sgdude

omgimindrool.


----------



## Ysbl

So in


----------



## Drackula2000

In thanks Admin.


----------



## anon-nick

im finally building a worthwhile system!! but i cannot afford a power supply,look at my signature, im 70$ over budget! IM IN!!

EVGA 680i
Q6600 2.4ghz
4 x 1GB Crucial Ballistix DDR2
no PSU
no Case
no hd
Corsair h50 (from a trade)
EVGA 9500 GT w/ arctic cooling heatsink


----------



## Roomba

sup


----------



## 116969

Hopefully I can get something..=)


----------



## morbid_bean

w00t im in


----------



## linkin93

I already posted before, but i forgot to mention this is going to be used towards a quadcore, if i win anything


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

posting in an epic thread


----------



## HAGNK

im in


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Wow, very generous, thanks admin. IN.


----------



## Vermillion

In!
Thanks!


----------



## Duesco

*massively posts here, to be in.*


----------



## Yunus

in


----------



## Iggy0828

I'm in


----------



## Ihitbuttons

in


----------



## Astonished

in !!


----------



## Xavier1421

Love the random giveaways


----------



## Sirrush

In. If I win this I can buy a decent heatsink, and finally OC my desktop.


----------



## Blase

In! CPU cooler here I come!


----------



## Kylepdalton

I'm in for this.


----------



## pig69

I'm in & TY!


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

My i7 upgrade aching for this moment!


----------



## Steroids

please and thank you


----------



## Whyifide

Always down for this


----------



## dzalias

Mine?


----------



## gumbie

Im in


----------



## BountyHead

ooh i would love to win some cash i need to finish my lcs


----------



## chappell943

Good luck


----------



## Force_AMD

In!


----------



## Xeqn

need the cooler for moar overclocking
in!


----------



## Jerry60k

What the heck I am in.Could buy some appliques then.


----------



## xEzekialx

In!


----------



## el gappo

Hell yeah i'm in


----------



## Code Geass

In! TA


----------



## junction34

bump


----------



## schuman0

i'm all in


----------



## Piff James

Just saw this post And I'm IN .
Good looking out Admin.


----------



## seaneyo99

Posting.. LoL


----------



## Strat79

In for the "upgrade monetary recovery program" I started for myself. I spent too much last week


----------



## Lt.AldoRaine

I'm in! hope I win some cash for my clocks! haha


----------



## t1nsoldier

Yes Please


----------



## s0d0mg0m0rrah

definitely in!!


----------



## Aick

in!!!!


----------



## tofumonster

In In In! Thanks!


----------



## Blackhawk4

In


----------



## Papa.Smurf

In


----------



## grahamcrackuh

in for great justice!


----------



## Hayday

In =]


----------



## paynebabes

in!


----------



## jammo2k5

In!


----------



## soloz2

in


----------



## decapitator

in


----------



## blade19

in.


----------



## Twinnuke

In!


----------



## nsilva

in


----------



## H.R.Pufnstuf

In! Who doesn't want to improve stuff?


----------



## Chandlermaki

So in, needing some cash so I can pick up ANOTHER new mobo.


----------



## Rebel4055

In


----------



## IaVoR

in


----------



## SFaznSpEEdSTeR

in!


----------



## the last man

I could use some money for a power supply, I'm in!


----------



## Flinch

Count me in.


----------



## awesomator

in for sure!


----------



## sigfreik

I am in, thanks for this.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

In ..need more folding parts.

Chuck D

Fold on...


----------



## AYM2k

IN! Can't wait to see what gets done with the money!


----------



## Ktulu

Huzzah!


----------



## imadude10

In!

Daddy needs a new HDD


----------



## slash129

In


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

In thank you


----------



## grayfox99

Hahaha thanks admin


----------



## mckbtr

In OCN rocks


----------



## riflepwnage

in!!


----------



## bucdan

in.


----------



## zorpnic

In. I could use a water cooling kit for my CPU, or a cooling solution for my 5970. What a kind thing to offer to OCN. Thank you.


----------



## not2bad

In!


----------



## bluebunny

Im in.
thx mod


----------



## Rocker delMaL

IN, im gonna win this! Tnx!


----------



## milkcow500

Can count me in!


----------



## Roboduck

In!


----------



## wiggy2k7

im in...

wiggy2k7


----------



## Monkmachine

Would love some cash, count me in.


----------



## coffeejunky

Very much in, thanks


----------



## smoochee

count me in!


----------



## Threefeet

In









Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## compuman145

Always in :-D


----------



## Danny_B

Woo! Count me in kind sir. Would be perfect timing if I won, new GPU me thinks.


----------



## paperKuts

In-zies!! Wooo free monies!!







teehee


----------



## redhat_ownage

moop... in


----------



## admin

Here are the first group of winners!

- $50 - feltadox1337
- $25 - leekaiwei
- $25 - scottath
- $10 - the_xpert
- $10 - Darkwaddi
- $10 - bvzxa
- $10 - BountyHead
- $10 - MeeksMan13


----------



## BiG O

Congrats to the first group of winners.


----------



## princeofkolkata

am in......................


----------



## KarmaKiller

Grats to the first round of winners!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Here are the first group of winners!

- $50 - feltadox1337 
- $25 - leekaiwei
- $25 - scottath 
- $10 - the_xpert
- $10 - Darkwaddi
- $10 - bvzxa
- $10 - BountyHead 
- $10 - MeeksMan13


Conratz everyone.


----------



## 98uk

Well done guys!

I hope I get picked next round


----------



## NoGuru

Congrats OCN'ers.


----------



## btwalter

Congrats to the winners so far.


----------



## XiCynx

Daaaaang, that's a lot of thread pages! But I'm still in!


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Here are the first group of winners!

- $50 - feltadox1337 
- $25 - leekaiwei
- $25 - scottath 
- $10 - the_xpert
- $10 - Darkwaddi
- $10 - bvzxa
- $10 - BountyHead 
- $10 - MeeksMan13


Congrats fellas, enjoy your prizes


----------



## bob808

Im posting for a chance to win!


----------



## -Jeppe-

how did I miss this thread I'm in


----------



## Gooday

nice


----------



## Vyen

Free mons!!!!


----------



## systemaxd

In again for chance to win; luck has turned is some areas for me maybe it can happen here.


----------



## killerhz

yes OCN and free monies...i'm in


----------



## Rebel4055

In


----------



## systemviper

wow winners already
Top Notch!


----------



## MasterShake

In


----------



## iamwardicus

Congratulations to the first group of winners! and a big YAY in that I'm still in the running for the $100 prize (I want my new motherboard darn it )


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congrats too the first set of winners !


----------



## 87dtna

Is the $100 prize gonna be drawn last then?


----------



## tvick47

Ohai


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Here are the first group of winners!

- $50 - feltadox1337
- $25 - leekaiwei
- $25 - scottath
- $10 - the_xpert
- $10 - Darkwaddi
- $10 - bvzxa
- $10 - BountyHead
- $10 - MeeksMan13

Congrats you all!


----------



## Chris2183

Is it too late to get in?


----------



## xdanisx

In!


----------



## voklskier4452

in.. papa needs some new hyper elpidas


----------



## egerds

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Here are the first group of winners!

- $50 - feltadox1337
- $25 - leekaiwei
- $25 - scottath
- $10 - the_xpert
- $10 - Darkwaddi
- $10 - bvzxa
- $10 - BountyHead
- $10 - MeeksMan13

Congrats, spend it wisely


----------



## Anth0789

In if still available...


----------



## Xenthos

In, if there's still a spot


----------



## ian209

Count me in!


----------



## Tig.

In!


----------



## Scottery

in


----------



## Samoflange

I just upgraded to water cooling because of this site. Now I'm poor


----------



## kurei

congrats to all the winners


----------



## csscmaster3

in!


----------



## stellarhopper

in.
thanks


----------



## L36

In


----------



## gbrilliantq

In


----------



## exad

Congrats to winners so far! I'm in!


----------



## Lord

In....


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Here are the first group of winners!

- $50 - feltadox1337
- $25 - leekaiwei
- $25 - scottath
- $10 - the_xpert
- $10 - Darkwaddi
- $10 - bvzxa
- $10 - BountyHead
- $10 - MeeksMan13

I WON SOMETHING ELSE

im doing well of late....$$$ and a lanyard and some stickers









thanks admin


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Haha im in fellas


----------



## feltadox1337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Here are the first group of winners!

- $50 - feltadox1337
- $25 - leekaiwei
- $25 - scottath
- $10 - the_xpert
- $10 - Darkwaddi
- $10 - bvzxa
- $10 - BountyHead
- $10 - MeeksMan13

Sweeet








Thanks Admin


----------



## leekaiwei

sick. thanks admin!


----------



## usmcz

in for the win!


----------



## Chunkylad

Too cool, maybe I can put some cash into my rig of use parts..... well I guess I will be able to begin finally.


----------



## sidcitris

Present


----------



## F1ForFrags

I don't know if I'm already in, so IN.


----------



## Wishmaker

Guess my Venomous has to wait







.


----------



## the_xpert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Here are the first group of winners!

- $50 - feltadox1337
- $25 - leekaiwei
- $25 - scottath
- *$10 - the_xpert*
- $10 - Darkwaddi
- $10 - bvzxa
- $10 - BountyHead
- $10 - MeeksMan13

Yay thanks admin


----------



## markt

I did an $1100 dollar upgrade to my main rig But I'm still wanting to wc....


----------



## Mike431635

Since I gave up my i7 rig (sold most of the parts already) and am trying to pay off debt before heading into the Army, I could use a little help affording an upgrade to my E6420-- a Q6600


----------



## SGT. Peppers

I'm in


----------



## Sozin

Congrats those who have won already, and good luck to everyone else.

Meaning, the next winnar better be me.


----------



## AIpha

Could always use some Pizza money.









Or some upgrade moneyz, muwahhahahaha


----------



## justinjja

In FTW

How does ocn keep giving away money? do the adds pay that much?


----------



## the_xpert

how do I claim the prize? Or has that not been announced yet (not on first post and I'm not going through 100 pages of 'in' to find out


----------



## Empire

im in if its still going.

my current build is killing my wallet.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

In

its never to late ..


----------



## bigsentry

In!


----------



## paio

In


----------



## azianai

post! =D


----------



## Konador

Def in =)
Its getting close to upgrade time


----------



## Arcane.001100

alright!

free = didn't have to work for it

didn't have to work for it = fun

fun = happy me










I would like to be considered!


----------



## thx1138

When I read the title I thought it was going to be some type of overclock competition. 
Count me in!
Do you guys ever have any type of OC competitions?


----------



## ferhat

ın


----------



## TheReaper521

Look, I posted here!


----------



## Sin100

$100 still there guys








Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tr1ggrhappym0nk

toasting


----------



## dieanotherday

In


----------



## IntelConvert

im in!

i recently quit my job cause i got tired of my manager screaming and cursing at me... but i still need an H50/other good cooler! or work toward a 5850!


----------



## madmanx1x1

in


----------



## Dee.

In!


----------



## |mando|

In?

IN!


----------



## MintMouse

In!


----------



## Ill-C

In


----------



## Blood-Bringer X-09

I'm in.


----------



## reflex99

lowering the odds


----------



## kaiser37

eyo


----------



## KamuiRSX

I want that $100 but any will do


----------



## theintrepidmontti

Would love to be in


----------



## Venku

Would love to be in, anything helps towards my rig.


----------



## Interpolation

Good luck to all.


----------



## Joshpielak

me


----------



## Kick

wooooo, this is nice


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Here are the first group of winners!

- $50 - feltadox1337 
- $25 - leekaiwei
- $25 - scottath 
- $10 - the_xpert
- $10 - Darkwaddi
- $10 - bvzxa
- $10 - BountyHead 
- $10 - MeeksMan13


sweet! I can't believe I actually won something. Thanks admin. And good luck to all those still in the running!


----------



## Lord

in


----------



## shashidam

in ;d


----------



## spartacus

I'm in!


----------



## HITandRUN

im in


----------



## AnonUser

In too


----------



## admin

Next group of winners!

- $25 - G33K 
- $25 - Timlander 
- $25 - mind0uT
- $10 - Greensystemsgo 
- $10 - Ctrl_Alt_Delete
- $10 - Capwn
- $10 - OmegaNemesis28
- $10 - ozzydover


----------



## ExperimentX

Money money money moneyyyyyyyy... MOOOOONNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Gizmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Next group of winners!

- $25 - G33K 
- $25 - Timlander 
- $25 - mind0uT
- $10 - Greensystemsgo 
- $10 - Ctrl_Alt_Delete
- $10 - Capwn
- $10 - OmegaNemesis28
- $10 - ozzydover


I'm eerily suspicious of Admin making posts when it says he's offline...regardless, congratulations.


----------



## petenma

Count me in


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gizmo*


I'm eerily suspicious of Admin making posts when it says he's offline...regardless, congratulations.


I am always "offline"


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gizmo*


I'm eerily suspicious of Admin making posts when it says he's offline...regardless, congratulations.


He's like a ninja...


----------



## Ghostcracker

im in


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
I am always "offline"









no wonder why we never know when you will post, lol

Congrats to the next group of winners. here's to hoping I have a shot at the Hundred







, or any monies for that mater, lol


----------



## btwalter

congrats to the winners so far. Here's







to still having a shot at the $100 or one of the $50's


----------



## ohabu

Very cool! Count me in


----------



## Soldierside

I'm in


----------



## Outcasst

I'm in please. Looking to put some money towards w/c my 5850.


----------



## portauthority

I'm in.


----------



## tranman

i'm in


----------



## fishman78

I'm in too please


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Next group of winners!

- $25 - G33K
- $25 - Timlander
- $25 - mind0uT
- $10 - Greensystemsgo
- $10 - Ctrl_Alt_Delete
- $10 - Capwn
- $10 - OmegaNemesis28
- $10 - ozzydover

Congrats to the round 2 winners!









...and looks like that $100 is still kickin'!!


----------



## spice003

i'm in.


----------



## GOMNADZ

I'm in


----------



## rpgman1

Wonder where the next round of winners will come up? I'm already in yet I haven't seen others who entered in the very beginning when it was first announced.


----------



## Freakn

Do we enter after each round? If so in again


----------



## money11465

I'd like in.


----------



## mmparkskier

Gettin' my one post in; count me in.

Thank you.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Come on $100, $50 or $25







Congrats to those who've won so far


----------



## Chi1

In! Thank you!


----------



## mega_option101

Congratulations to all the winners so far


----------



## Liability

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Congratulations to all the winners so far










x2. Gotta love this site


----------



## Rebel4055

In please! I need 2gb more memory


----------



## TrueNoob

in!


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

I would really like to see my name covering that $100 spot hehe


----------



## Jaggar

I think I can really use a cash prize in my goal to overclock my e6600 to 4GHZ. Ive already invested over 400$ into a failing phase change unit and had to switch my gears into another form of cooling. I now currently have a water cooling build constructed recently and that cost me about 250$ total. Now i need money to purchase a higher frequency ram in order to get my FSB up because my multipliers are locked. its really hard to get cash due to school/job and i did all of this over a period of about 2 years. every little bit of money counts.


----------



## ambientmf

I'm definitely in as well! Thanks!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

in for the win!

Thanks!


----------



## xHassassin

I'm in.








Thanks!


----------



## piltuR

I am definitely in.


----------



## specialk

In!


----------



## MoMurda

In!


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Put me in! Daddy needs money for a DICE pot to kill OCF in winter warz!


----------



## chronicbucks

In!


----------



## sccr64472

I just noticed that Admin spelled eligible wrong







Do I get a cookie?


----------



## iandroo888

in :]


----------



## Parthian

I am in fellas


----------



## adadk

In please! Need to watercool my E8700.


----------



## Zig-Zag

In


----------



## adizz

in!


----------



## Tempest_Inc

in


----------



## The Fryer

in


----------



## custommadename

I'd like in, please.


----------



## Dragonx2x

hello all


----------



## burksdb

in


----------



## out2kyl

Count me in


----------



## darkz

gotta roll the dice lol


----------



## hoth17

awesome, I'm in, thanks!


----------



## LightSol

I participate ^^


----------



## gabedad

count me in


----------



## kbCorruption

This is awesome!


----------



## Lord

me wants in


----------



## bk7794

in. I need more ram


----------



## BNT

am i too late? D:


----------



## TheOcelot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BNT*


am i too late? D:


Considering you joined only yesterday, yes you are late. Maybe next time


----------



## rick19011

me mate


----------



## smartasien

show me the money!!!!! o wait...


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheOcelot* 
Considering you joined only yesterday, yes you are late. Maybe next time









Still amounts of cash on the first post that aren't crossed off.

In


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*


Still amounts of cash on the first post that aren't crossed off.

In


But you have to be a member and have a post from the time the thread was started.


----------



## gotspeed

in still


----------



## ignite

Hi!


----------



## Turgin

In!


----------



## Blizzaro

In


----------



## JohnDProb

wow, well it dosent hurt to just say in
its like a raffle yet we dont pray that were going to win because if we dont we know were gonna win via pics, MAKE PICTURES OF WHAT U GET WITH THE CASH WON PLZ!


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

I guess Im in ... random chance here I [email protected]!


----------



## 2XTURBO

i was thinking about building a new pc this year, maybe I'll wait until the 6 cores get cheap.


----------



## Wraist

here I am


----------



## grmnasasin0227

In.


----------



## admin

Next batch of winners! One more group of selections left to come!

- $50 - BigMak911 
- $25 - EpicToast 
- $25 - Du-z 
- $10 - fong 
- $10 - antmiu2 
- $10 - sccr64472


----------



## Leon777

Count me in







would love to have a little bit of help lol


----------



## btwalter

congrats to the new batch.


----------



## Harrier

Congrats to the new winners, $100 still up


----------



## Nalty

in


----------



## Rebel4055

In please! New some more ramz!


----------



## Cappy71

do i qualify ? If so ...IN


----------



## Jaggar

we allowed to re-enter after each selection?


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jaggar*


we allowed to re-enter after each selection?


Was wondering the same thing.


----------



## btwalter

there is no need to re-enter after each selection. names are picked at random from those who have already entered.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

wow I won! so how do I claim the prize? I dont wanna sort through 119 posts


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
wow I won! so how do I claim the prize? I dont wanna sort through 119 posts










Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Winners will be selected over the course of the next 7 days or so.
Instructions on how to claim your prize will be announced then too.

First post









+ congrats!

:: Edited the above to actually make sense


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Hey team...get back to folding will ya









Congrats to all the winners...

Chuck D

Fold on....


----------



## custommadename

Frankly, I find it's much easier to stop folding and make others stop as well so as to help boost my luck in contests like this.


----------



## ericld

Am I here, hello, hello. Am I here. Has the train left yet.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


Frankly, I find it's much easier to stop folding and make others stop as well so as to help boost my luck in contests like this.


I don't see how less folders gives you a better chance here...


----------



## Du-z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


wow I won! so how do I claim the prize? I dont wanna sort through 119 posts










Same question..

WOOT WOOT! THANKS ADMIN AND OCN!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Du-z*


Same question..

WOOT WOOT! THANKS ADMIN AND OCN!


Admin will probably post instructions once all the prizes have been awarded.


----------



## papcrap

I am In big time.


----------



## nicko42004200

i would love to win some cash for my build


----------



## Worder

would like this


----------



## TerminatorXT

in


----------



## PinkPenguin

if you would be so kind


----------



## iSlayer

Wait, so we just post to be entered into this? Sounds cool. If I can save up enough cash, I might be able to get rid of my macbook and get a desktop.


----------



## mark205

In! Any little bit helps me get more outta my build!


----------



## Axxess+

Well, let's do this. Saving up for the eventual AM3 switch


----------



## Dude5082

I would like to win money to put towards a FLICO Majestouch Linear Force NKRO - Cherry MX Black. I'd own people with it on Starcraft 2 in the name of OCN.


----------



## Ghsoqn8465

I sure hope I'm not too late for this one.


----------



## Dr.Paneas

Great thread!


----------



## oliveryo

hi there
count me in


----------



## Joey:)

I'm in, might help me get a decent PSU so I can use the HD4850 is bought


----------



## $ilent

im in for the win gimme tht money


----------



## sinflare

Count me in. I could really use some money to put towards an i7 rig. Thanks.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sinflare* 
Count me in. I could really use some money to put towards an i7 rig. Thanks.

pi pika pikachuuuuu


----------



## korosu

Posting for free bux!


----------



## SporkofdooM

congrats to all winners so far!


----------



## Coldharbour

in thanks!


----------



## godofdeath

me plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## KG363

im in!


----------



## blooder11181

last prizes


----------



## custommadename

Link to the comment

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


Frankly, I find it's much easier to stop folding and make others stop as well so as to help boost my luck in contests like this.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I don't see how less folders gives you a better chance here...










I was responding to the comment above mine, in which Heedehcheenuh said that we should get back to folding. I didn't stop folding to enter this contest, so I didn't see how the comment fit. So, I made another comment that doesn't fit. It makes sense in my mind.


----------



## EFR450

I'm in!


----------



## Xye

In because Hope springs eternal.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Wow! Free!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Big prize is still there. In.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Tjingsted

I neeeed money


----------



## Clay333

in


----------



## nardox

In! Yay!


----------



## Xombie

Pick me!


----------



## the~faithless

In like toast!


----------



## MOCAMBO

innnnn


----------



## [TLK]Geek

too late?


----------



## EpicToast

Omg!









It's the first time I ever won something.









~Congrats to all the other winners too







and good luck to the people who haven't won yet.


----------



## kidwolf909

Well I'll post to see if this will help me with my new build


----------



## Krokadyel

In, if it's still going on.


----------



## cgg123321

in!!!!!


----------



## Sun

Why not?


----------



## fighter25

In!







Thanks Admin!


----------



## RonB94GT

In if you allow newbies?


----------



## Angmaar

In


----------



## Dylan33p

ohi i wanted to win =)


----------



## Choppah4

I am randomly in to be randomly selected... yay


----------



## shredzy

innnnnnnn!!!


----------



## /\/uLL

Definitely in on this. Savin' for a Filco...


----------



## badreligion156

In!!!


----------



## pcnuttie

In!


----------



## gbrilliantq

In


----------



## nicko42004200

i need some cash


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

In


----------



## iandroo888

how many times do we get to post?


----------



## ohzer0

Definitely in!


----------



## dranas

im in, could use an upgrade to my ram ^_^


----------



## addoumma

deff in if its not too late, wanna finish my build but parents need cash!


----------



## XFreeRollerX

oooo i need a new GPU fund for the 400 seriesssss


----------



## JaYp146

In


----------



## Pillz Here

In.

I need money.


----------



## Schiltrom

In for it!


----------



## calavera

I am in


----------



## CL3P20

I would like to add a dewar to my collection of cold goodies...


----------



## Bobert1994

I'm In. Thanks.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Do I hear crossfire?? Or a third drive... hmm.


----------



## cjgrosch99

It's my birthday. Maybe I'll get lucky


----------



## TestECull

Oooo, still a chance for me to win something.

I never win things...


----------



## admin

Here is the last group of winners!

- $100 - epicsurge 
- $50 - 10acjed 
- $50 - n1helix 
- $25 - GeforceGTS 
- $25 - Dude5082 
- $25 - justarealguy 
- $10 - YaGitâ„¢
- $10 - ovyeminem 
- $10 - Sukach
- $10 - Jeffro422
- $10 - mojoopo
- $10 - headcase9
- $10 - anthony92


----------



## ydna666

Well done to the winners!!!


----------



## 98uk

Well done people


----------



## Cappy71

Congrats People !


----------



## YaGit(TM)

OMG! .. I never won anything like this before ..

just like what they say there's always a first time!









Congrats to all!!

Thanks Admin!


----------



## Joey:)

Congrats to all winners!









*jealous*:swearing:


----------



## Threefeet

Congrats guys!


----------



## IamWedge

Congrats to all the winners.







Most of all... thanks to OCN


----------



## identitycrisis

Congrats to all the winners! Gotta love OCN!


----------



## zodac

Congratz eveyrone.


----------



## DuckieHo

I demand a recount!


----------



## Harrier

Congrats to winners


----------



## MacG32

Awesome! Count me in!


----------



## Joey:)

nvm


----------



## Tank

Congrats to all the winners. I would also like to thank OCN and the admins for always being so generous and giving back to all its members


----------



## ovyeminem

Nice, thank you admin and OCN.

Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## AIpha

Congrats to all the winners! And thanks for the opportunity to partake in another wonderful contest!!!


----------



## IrDewey

Dang, no win this time. Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

ongrats to all the winners...

Chck D

Fold On...


----------



## 10acjed

Sweet... Thanks OCN & admin!!!

Congrats everyone....


----------



## scottath

In the request money thing - what do i put?
CAD/USD/AUD?
Goods/Services

thanks

(new to the whole paypal thing)


----------



## custommadename

Congrats, everyone!


----------



## n1helix

OMG. $50 thank you so much


----------



## Ulver

Congrats to all winners! You lucky bastards!


----------



## benjy911

Congrats


----------



## Sin100

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 
Congrats to everyone!

Yeah, it was a fun thread


----------



## Capwn

Hate to bust balls but my paypal is only 7$ short to buy what I need. Wondering if admin forgot about us.

Yes I know its only been 6 days.


----------



## GeforceGTS

I only realised I won a few days ago









thanks admin and congrats to everyone else


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
Hate to bust balls but my paypal is only 7$ short to buy what I need. Wondering if admin forgot about us.

Yes I know its only been 6 days.

Payments go out tonight!







Monday nights are usually when they go out these days









Thanks for your patience! Congrats once again!


----------



## scottath

@ Admin:

Quote:



In the request money thing - what do i put?
CAD/USD/AUD?
Goods/Services

thanks

(new to the whole paypal thing)


I havent put in the request yet as i have no clue how to use paypal......


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


@ Admin:

I havent put in the request yet as i have no clue how to use paypal......


USD - Services should be fine!

Thanks so much!


----------



## justarealguy

Good stuff admin. Thanks for the payment. Congrats to those who also won!


----------



## 10acjed

Just wanted to say thanks again...

3 min left til my BF BC2 (prize $ purchase) is finished downloading







see ya in a few weeks


----------



## Joey:)

Gratz


----------

